# Strange freezing of Kindle 3 since update



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I realize there are several threads on similar topics, but I don't want my problem buried at the end of resolved problems.  Thanks for your indulgence.

My Kindle has performed flawlessly until I did the manual update a few days ago. Even with that, I hadn't had any problems until yesterday.  I read until about 1 a.m. on Saturday. I guess I didn't put my Kindle into sleep mode, but just put it on my bedside table. When I woke up, I opened the cover and found my Kindle to still be on the last page that I was reading. Regardless of what I tried as far as sliding the power button, nothing happened. I finally plugged it into my charger (using the AC adapter), and before long, my Kindle re-started. The weird thing was that the time was way off and had to be set manually. (It wasn't close to the time when the Kindle froze.)

Last night, when I was going to bed, I grabbed my Kindle, flipped the cover open, and found my Kindle to be stuck on the screensaver. I read quite a bit yesterday, downloaded some books, searched through my titles, and even typed a made-up word into the search box to check for non-indexed books, but found none. (I have 404 items on my Kindle, and am wondering if my Kindle is working to deal with pages. I don't leave my Kindle's wireless on for extended periods of time. I don't know if that is causing a problem.)

I plugged my Kindle in again last night, and it restarted after a minute or so. Once again, the time was way off, so I set it manually. After that, I put it to sleep and let it charge all night. This morning, it's working fine again.

Any ideas or suggestions? If not, I guess I'll see what happens today. If the same thing happens again today, I will need to do something. I have a Square Trade warranty. Would I go through them or would I want to contact Kindle CS? I got my Kindle when they were first sent out in late August. I imagine CS might send me a refurb. How would that affect my ST warranty?

Sorry about the long post. I've never had a problem with either my K2 or my K3 until now.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Go through Amazon if you need a replacement, it wont affect your Square trade. I have one too for 3 years and for the first year I would go through amazon. ST doesn't have the serial numbers of our kindles, just the order info from Amazon. 

I been having battery issues since the update which I also did manually. Its not holding long anymore. So I restarted my K3 3 or 4 times to see if that would help. Every time I did that the time was totally off, but it was fine once I synched with wifi. Some of my Collections though got mixed up, the most recent ended up on the bottom and I had to click on it to bring it back up a couple of times. That happened every time I restarted. So I think it might be normal with the time to be off after a restart until you turn on Whispernet and sync.

The locking up though is worrisome I would think. 

I have to keep an eye out for my battery life, I just don't want a refurb with other issues. I had to get 4 back in August to get the one I have now. I dread going through that again.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Go through Amazon if you need a replacement, it wont affect your Square trade. I have one too for 3 years and for the first year I would go through amazon. ST doesn't have the serial numbers of our kindles, just the order info from Amazon.
> 
> I been having battery issues since the update which I also did manually. Its not holding long anymore. So I restarted my K3 3 or 4 times to see if that would help. Every time I did that the time was totally off, but it was fine once I synched with wifi. Some of my Collections though got mixed up, the most recent ended up on the bottom and I had to click on it to bring it back up a couple of times. That happened every time I restarted. So I think it might be normal with the time to be off after a restart until you turn on Whispernet and sync.
> 
> ...


The battery issue has been really odd. Both times that I've had a problem, my battery has been almost fully charged. The time thing leads me to believe this might be a battery problem. I'd like to think that my Kindle is just getting the page numbers caught up or doing some routine maintenance, but somehow, I don't think that's the problem. If the freezing happens again, I'll be calling CS. I am relucant to do so because I have a lovely skin on my Kindle, and I'll lose it if I have a replacement. Of course, I can't/don't want to carry my cable and an AC adapter with me at all times in order to be able to read, so I'm sure CS will be my next option.

Thanks for the info about the Square Trade warranty.


----------



## Paolo Amoroso (Feb 2, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I read until about 1 a.m. on Saturday. I guess I didn't put my Kindle into sleep mode, but just put it on my bedside table. When I woke up, I opened the cover and found my Kindle to still be on the last page that I was reading. Regardless of what I tried as far as sliding the power button, nothing happened.


Just a thought. When the battery is completely dead, as this behavior might suggest, charging it triggers a slow-charge mode that may take up to 10-10 hours.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you turned on your whispernet? Usually when the time is wrong it is an indication your Kindle needs to talk to the mother ship.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Paolo Amoroso said:


> Just a thought. When the battery is completely dead, as this behavior might suggest, charging it triggers a slow-charge mode that may take up to 10-10 hours.


I thought about that, as well. The only problem is that I charged my Kindle a day or so before this happened, and the indicator showed a nearly full battery. I charged it again yesterday. Then, I charged it early this morning (until I work up and found the green light on), too. I've never let the battery get more than probably 70-80% discharged.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Have you turned on your whispernet? Usually when the time is wrong it is an indication your Kindle needs to talk to the mother ship.


I've had it on and off. Right now, it's on. I thought maybe it needed to "connect to the mothership" , too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I found I actually had to do a sync and check for new items to right the wrongs so to speak after the restarts. 
So now everytime I turn on wifi, I automatically do that just in case. I only leave wifi on for a couple of minutes at a time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I found I actually had to do a sync and check for new items to right the wrongs so to speak after the restarts.
> So now everytime I turn on wifi, I automatically do that just in case. I only leave wifi on for a couple of minutes at a time.


I'll try that. My daughter has been having trouble with highlights and the highlighting process taking a long time, so she called CS and they are letting the developers know about the problem. CS told her that they'll call her on Wednesday to let her know what the developers are doing. I'll call CS if I have any more problems in order to let the developers know. They will probably have to do an update on the update so that the bug fixes will be available.

Thanks for your suggestions, Atunah, sheryl, and Paolo.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you have a large number of books on your Kindle? One of the things that happens with the update is page numbers which requires the books to be re-indexed. If there are several, the indexing uses a lot of battery, so that could be what is causing your charging and perhaps related freezing problems


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

intinst said:


> Do you have a large number of books on your Kindle? One of the things that happens with the update is page numbers which requires the books to be re-indexed. If there are several, the indexing uses a lot of battery, so that could be what is causing your charging and perhaps related freezing problems


Yes, Intinst. I now have 411 books on it. I'm really hoping that that's all it is. I typed in the nonsense word to see if anything hadn't indexed, but nothing showed up. I don't know much else about the indexing process, though. Guess I should read up on it. Does the Kindle have to be on wireless for indexing to take place, or does it happen within the actual Kindle regardless of wireless connection? Currently, I have the wireless on, just in case it's needed.

Thanks for the suggestion. It's something that crossed my mind.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I do think that wireless has to be on for the page number indexing to be done. I too hope that is all the problem.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

intinst said:


> I do think that wireless has to be on for the page number indexing to be done. I too hope that is all the problem.


Thanks. Me, too! Maybe it would be logical to assume that the Kindle was really working on overload since I rarely left the wireless on for more than a couple of minutes. It might have to re-start the indexing every time I turn on wireless. I'm leaving it on today, and will see what happens. It might even use up the battery trying to index before realizing that the wireless isn't available. (I can rationalize anything.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> I do think that wireless has to be on for the page number indexing to be done. I too hope that is all the problem.


Wireless has to be on for the page number information to come down for each book. But, assuming that reindexing is then needed, wireless should not have to stay on for that.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wireless has to be on for the page number information to come down for each book. But, assuming that reindexing is then needed, wireless should not have to stay on for that.


Thanks, Ann. I would think that I've had wireless on enough times for the page number information to transfer, but I do have 411 books on my Kindle, so maybe it takes longer than I would expect. Of course, it could be that the problem is entirely unrelated to indexing. Guess I'll find out, since my Kindle has frozen twice in two days. Will see what happens today. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be ok, as I never leave home without my Kindle, and I want it to continue to work flawlessly, as it has since late August (until a couple of days ago).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The other thing that has been reported to cause random reboots or freezes is the stock Amazon cover without a light.  If you're using one, take the Kindle out and see if the problems stop.  Amazon will refund the cost of the cover if it's the culprit. . . .of course, if your Kindle is just having a hissy fit, they'll replace it too. . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The other thing that has been reported to cause random reboots or freezes is the stock Amazon cover without a light. If you're using one, take the Kindle out and see if the problems stop. Amazon will refund the cost of the cover if it's the culprit. . . .of course, if your Kindle is just having a hissy fit, they'll replace it too. . . .


I forgot to say that I am using an Oberon case, somewhat lets out the non-lighted Amazon case curse.


----------

